# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: کمک

## morteza_629

سلام .یه نرم افزار که اسمش رو براتون پایین نوشتم تو دانشگاه  رو سرور نصب کردند که شدید ما رو محدود  کردند   :گریه: 
kerio winroute firewall6"" چه جوری کار میکونه ؟آیا می شه ازش رد شد؟ و محدود یت ها رو از بین برد.  کسی هست بتونه  یه کمکی به ما دانشجو ها بکنه ؟خدا ازتون رازی باشه

----------

